# Schools in Marbella



## Mofio (Jun 6, 2013)

Can anybody recommend a good primary/ secondary school in Marbella? I'm moving in about 18 months they speak both languages as mum (me) is Spanish and dad is Irish but mostly English as they were born in Ireland and have been living there ever since.
I see that the Spanish system is quite old fashion and also they are a year ahead from the Irish or English system so I'm thinking about an International school where the curriculum will be similar ...
Any advice will be appreciated .
Thanks,
Maria


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

The British college of Benalmadena is where i went to School, quite a decent Private English school, but not cheap!

The only one i know of in Marbella is The British School of Marbella, heard its good from friends of mine but I dont know myself personally as I never went there myself 

Kurt


----------



## Mofio (Jun 6, 2013)

*Schools*

Thanks Kurt... Anyone knows anything about Mayfair Academy?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mofio said:


> Can anybody recommend a good primary/ secondary school in Marbella? I'm moving in about 18 months they speak both languages as mum (me) is Spanish and dad is Irish but mostly English as they were born in Ireland and have been living there ever since.
> I see that the Spanish system is quite old fashion and also they are a year ahead from the Irish or English system so I'm thinking about an International school where the curriculum will be similar ...
> Any advice will be appreciated .
> Thanks,
> Maria


What makes you say that? It's certainly not my experience and I have 3 in school at the moment (1st ESO, 2nd ESO and 1st bachi)

I also would not say 'they are 1 year ahead' - it all depends where they are placed. I know it's supposed to be age related but they put our eldest in the year above the one he was in back in UK. The other two went in the same year as they were in UK.

The curriculum is so different that I don't think you can really compare.



How old are they?


----------



## Mofio (Jun 6, 2013)

I went to school in Madrid until the age of 13 then I finished school in Ireland. Also 2 years ago I was in Marbella for 6 months, the first school we were given in the old town of Marbella was very rough so after a week I had to go private because they weren't giving me another option so they were in La Latina school my oldest son was 7 at the time and he found it extremely hard one of the reasons was that they were a year ahead of him and he had to rush so much work in a very small space of time, homework compare to his old school was taking him sometimes up to 3 hours a day!
Anyway I'm only judging by my own experience but I know that the Spanish system is not getting great reviews at the moment. Your comment its valuable to me as I have over a year to make my decision and its good to hear that some kids adapt well. My kids will be 12 and 8 starting next September 2014 .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Schools in Spain | Nabss Is a good place to look. http://www.aloha-college.com/ has a good reputation

Jo xxx


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Mofio said:


> Can anybody recommend a good primary/ secondary school in Marbella? I'm moving in about 18 months they speak both languages as mum (me) is Spanish and dad is Irish but mostly English as they were born in Ireland and have been living there ever since.
> I see that the Spanish system is quite old fashion and also they are a year ahead from the Irish or English system so I'm thinking about an International school where the curriculum will be similar ...
> Any advice will be appreciated .
> Thanks,
> Maria


Hi there, im another one who praises the spanish schooling system. Im irish my husband is spanish. My eldest is 6, she starts primaria in september and my son is just finishing his first year in infantil, hes 4. I have a nephew in Ireland (belfast) same age as my daughter and she is miles ahead of him. 
The spanish system is fine plus you will save yourself an absolute fortune


----------



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

*schools in marbella*

Hi Mofio,

I moved to Marbella with my wife and my daughter who was 18 months old at the time.
We wanted her to attend to a nursery/kindergarten where she can pick the local languagge as well as English.

After searching for schools online we visited some of them and purely by chance we saw one small school just in the center of Marbella. We stopped by and had a quick look. Then a day later we went there to talk about the details.

My first impressions were almost negative just because the building looked old and they seemed to have an old fashioned teaching

However my wife was happy to send our daughter and thats what we did.

Last Monday our daughter had a graduation ceremony at the school with her age group.
She has been to La Latina escuela infantil Bilingue for 2 years and 4 months.
During this time we have realized that it was a very good decision because our daughter learned a lot of things there.

She is fluent in Spanish, She also understand and speaks English ( slightly less then Spanish) As her both parents speak to her in two other languagges at home she only got English and Spanish input at the school.
We are amazed by the fact that in a nursery they can achieve so much.

Also our daughter has a shy personality which was spotted by her teachers and they tried different methods to get her become more relaxed which helped her interact more with other people. She has also improved in this particular field.

In september she will be attanding to Aloha collegge. This was set long time ago after visiting some of the international schools in the area.

We also visited Mayfair academy.

I personaly think all international schools are more or less the same.

It will be a little bit of luck and a lot to do with the child herself.

The reason we picked aloha was it felt like a well structured school. We also have close friends who are sending their children to Swan International in Marbella which seems to be a very good school as well.

So I guess as parents , you may perhaps make some appointments and then take some tours before you decide on your little daughters school.


I wish you all the best and good luck.


L.


----------



## Mofio (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Lanula, I'll take note of everything you've said even though each situation is different and my kids are older which makes it a little bit harder...
Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mofio said:


> Thanks Lanula, I'll take note of everything you've said even though each situation is different and my kids are older which makes it a little bit harder...
> Thanks again


how old are they?

that makes a huge difference .............


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> how old are they?
> 
> that makes a huge difference .............


See post #5 - they will be 12 and 8 but they are fluent in Spanish.

[have you had your coffee yet?]


----------

